# Need to change the wheel bearing, 99 Sentra



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I was just on the phone with a mechanic and he told me it'll cost $180 to change the wheel bearing. I know how to do it myself, but as you know they're pressed in. I asked him if the cost would be the same if I were to take him just the part that holds the rotor with the bearing inside (Don't know what that's called). All they would have to do is pop the old bearing out and press the new one in. Is this possible or do I have to let them take care of it?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

edortir6 said:


> I was just on the phone with a mechanic and he told me it'll cost $180 to change the wheel bearing. I know how to do it myself, but as you know they're pressed in. I asked him if the cost would be the same if I were to take him just the part that holds the rotor with the bearing inside (Don't know what that's called). All they would have to do is pop the old bearing out and press the new one in. Is this possible or do I have to let them take care of it?



Well, I think bearings cost about $45 a piece. So figure he's charging you $90 for the parts and $90 for the labor. So is it worth 90 bucks to not have to get dirty doing 1/2 the job your self?

Try searching around for a buddy with a press. They might let you use it for cheap or free.

Last time I had a shop press some motor mount bushings in for me they charged me 40 bucks for like 20min of work! After that I bought my own press.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I wish I knew someone with a press. lol

I already have the bearing, that was $30. That should at least bring the price down to $90, I'm guessing. They might up the price to make up for the difference.

When I talked to the mechanic, he said there's no hub. I always thought the hub was what holds the studs and the rotor. There is a way to remove the part that the bearing is pressed into, right?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, if you go to Nissan they'll sell you the whole hub assembly for around $150-180, and you can do the swap in the driveway. VERY simple to do, a little expensive, but no need for a press or worrying about getting the bearings back in right.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

partsamerica has the hub and bearing assembly for 80 bucks


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

But, what about shipping, handling, taxes, finder's fees, loser's fees, state and federal tax, etc. haha!


----------

